# Texas Supreme Court Allows for Arrest of Democrats Legislators



## Valwinz (Aug 11, 2021)

Texas justice was served again on Tuesday. The Texas Supreme Court overturned a decision by a lower court judge to issue the Texas legislators who fled the state restraining orders that would shield them from arrest upon their return.
FLASH: Texas Supreme Court Allows for Arrest of Democrats https://t.co/zCOJamViVB— Election Wizard 🇺🇸 (@ElectionWiz) August 10, 2021


These legislators are still in DC but many are coming back is good to see that there is consequences for stupidity like leaving your state to stop a vote


----------



## Cylent1 (Aug 11, 2021)

Those PUBLIC SERVANTS that we pay more for than we pay ourselves need to be ARRESTED!


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 11, 2021)

It's common practice to "arrest them" when either side pulls this stunt both have done it.

They don't do time or get booked or anything, generally they are just escorted to the chamber usually to establish quorum.

All they managed to do was delay Covid relief funds from being allocated and spread Covid in DC & Portugal. 

Really classy of the Jecovid Witness's to spread the disease to a foreign country after they know they had direct exposure.


----------



## Valwinz (Aug 11, 2021)

UPDATE 
#UPDATE: Texas House Speaker Dade Phelan signed 52 civil arrest warrants for absent Democrats.The warrants will be delivered to the House Sergeant-at-Arms tomorrow morning. The warrants command the Sergeant take the absent Democrats into custody and deliver them to the House. https://t.co/HKMhnLoCPQ pic.twitter.com/y2r7XnrOzD— Election Wizard 🇺🇸 (@ElectionWiz) August 11, 2021


----------



## Lacius (Aug 11, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> All they managed to do was delay Covid relief funds from being allocated


If the Texas Republicans really care about governance, they could kill the anti-voting bill. It's silly to say the Democratic members are solely to blame.


----------



## Valwinz (Aug 11, 2021)

Lacius said:


> If the Texas Republicans really care about governance, they could kill the anti-voting bill. It's silly to say the Democratic members are solely to blame.


You need ID to vote


----------



## Lacius (Aug 11, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> You need ID to vote


The bill is a lot bigger than "ID to vote." Please try again.


----------



## VegetaSSJBlue321Mystic (Aug 11, 2021)

Not quite sure what to think on this. I'm more democrat than republican but I still have no care for politics but even then those people shouldn't be arrested unless theirs reasonable cause like them committing some sort of scandal. But then again who am I to say? Let the government figure it out for themselves because they dont really seem to care about what the general public has to say about anything.


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 11, 2021)

Lacius said:


> If the Texas Republicans really care about governance, they could kill the anti-voting bill. It's silly to say the Democratic members are solely to blame.



Well fortunately for election integrity and carrying out the peoples business they are going to drag them in and pass it anyways.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 11, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Well fortunately for election integrity and carrying out the peoples business they are going to drag them in and pass it anyways.


The anti-voting bill in Texas has nothing to do with "election integrity."


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 11, 2021)

Lacius said:


> The anti-voting bill in Texas has nothing to do with "election integrity."



I realize having any standards at all is horrifying to Democrats. If you can't send a paid operative to  Bon-qui-qui's house and fill out her ballot for her while she's watching Jerry Springer collecting public assistance there goes half the base. But the people of Texas don't intend to have their elections decided thru mass harvesting of the failure vote that can't follow the same procedures as everyone else.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 11, 2021)

If Texans had any sense of self-preservation, they'd be demanding the arrest of the people trying to trample all over their voting rights.  It takes insane amounts of propaganda to make people believe its in their best interest to have the elites decide the outcome of elections for them.  Greg Abbott can't even keep the lights on or more than five ICU beds open for the entire state at a time, and Ted Cruz has shown he'll flee the state for Mexico at the slightest hint of inconvenience.  It's way past time for people there to wake the fuck up.


----------



## wartutor (Aug 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> If Texans had any sense of self-preservation, they'd be demanding the arrest of the people trying to trample all over their voting rights.  It takes insane amounts of propaganda to make people believe its in their best interest to have the elites decide the outcome of elections for them.  Greg Abbott can't even keep the lights on or more than five ICU beds open for the entire state at a time, and Ted Cruz has shown he'll flee the state for Mexico at the slightest hint of inconvenience.  It's way past time for people there to wake the fuck up.


Dear God Cruz had that trip planned BEFORE the power went out. Was he suppost to cancel his vacation. Meanwhile you have toes up the hoe traveling to California every week but can't be fucked to visit the border and fix that situation they caused. Then you have grandpa biden reading answers to pre-screened questions about the flavor ice cream he is eating (had to check the card for the answer don't worry). Cumo can't keep his hands to himself (one big fucking #meto there)  Then the pedophile that just resigned (bunch of damn winners on that side) don't worry Hilary will have them killed and make it look like suicide. And to top it all off let's pay all these stupid fucks to have kids....hell why work just have 8 kids and vote democrat they pay you to sit on your ass and reproduce.

Point is there should be strict rules set for how and when you can vote and defiantly should have id in order to do so. Do I agree with everything in the bill....no but if you dont do your job you should get canned...leaving the state instead of voting and doing your job is reason to be fired.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> If Texans had any sense of self-preservation, they'd be demanding the arrest of the people trying to trample all over their voting rights.


I thought you were going to say, demand the arrest of the people completely botching this virus. Luckily, seems like his "no mask mandate" mandate isn't going to hold. 



Xzi said:


> It takes insane amounts of propaganda to make people believe its in their best interest to have the elites decide the outcome of elections for them.  Greg Abbott can't even keep the lights on or more than five ICU beds open for the entire state at a time, and Ted Cruz has shown he'll flee the state for Mexico at the slightest hint of inconvenience.  It's way past time for people there to wake the fuck up.


Clearly these are the standards to live up to.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 11, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> I realize having any standards at all is horrifying to Democrats. If you can't send a paid operative to  Bon-qui-qui's house and fill out her ballot for her while she's watching Jerry Springer collecting public assistance there goes half the base. But the people of Texas don't intend to have their elections decided thru mass harvesting of the failure vote that can't follow the same procedures as everyone else.


I suggest you learn what's in the Texas anti-voting bill, instead of arguing against a straw man.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 11, 2021)

There's a lot of trash to address here:



wartutor said:


> Dear God Cruz had that trip planned BEFORE the power went out.


The leaked text messages showed that the planning didn't occur until after the power went out. The point of the trip was to escape what was happening in Texas at the time, and Ted Cruz admitted that.



wartutor said:


> Was he suppost to cancel his vacation.


Pretending the trip had been planned ahead of time (it hadn't been), yes, he's supposed to cancel his vacation.



wartutor said:


> Meanwhile you have toes up the hoe traveling to California every week but can't be fucked to visit the border and fix that situation they caused.


Vice President Harris has been to the border, and conditions are improving at the border.



wartutor said:


> Then you have grandpa biden reading answers to pre-screened questions about the flavor ice cream he is eating (had to check the card for the answer don't worry).


Source?



wartutor said:


> Cumo can't keep his hands to himself (one big fucking #meto there) Then the pedophile that just resigned (bunch of damn winners on that side)


The difference, however, is that Democrats do what they can to remove deplorable people from office and hold them accountable. Republicans excuse and elect them.

If it were up to them, most Republicans in 2020 would have re-elected the former president, a man who was caught on tape bragging about committing sexual assault and who has numerous sexual assault allegations against him. Last I checked, there weren't a lot of Republicans calling on Matt Gaetz to resign, a man who is likely to be charged with having sex with and sex trafficking underage girls.



wartutor said:


> don't worry Hilary will have them killed and make it look like suicide.


This is unsubstantiated conspiracy theory nonsense.



wartutor said:


> And to top it all off let's pay all these stupid fucks to have kids....hell why work just have 8 kids and vote democrat they pay you to sit on your ass and reproduce.


This isn't how things work.



wartutor said:


> Point is there should be strict rules set for how and when you can vote and defiantly should have id in order to do so. Do I agree with everything in the bill....no but if you dont do your job you should get canned...leaving the state instead of voting and doing your job is reason to be fired.


The "strict rules" in the Texas bill are meant to make voting more difficult, increase voter intimidation, and reduce voter turnout. They are not meant to address voter fraud, in part because there is no evidence that widespread voter fraud in Texas exists.


----------



## Valwinz (Aug 11, 2021)

Lacius does all of this for free remember that


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 11, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Lacius does all of this for free remember that


So, you get paid for what you do?


----------



## Lacius (Aug 11, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Lacius does all of this for free remember that


Isn't that a good thing?

Edit: If we want to talk about people who don't do it "for free," we can look at how the former president had to pay people to support him during his campaign announcement in 2015.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 11, 2021)

If they do this, I want them to arrest and convict Ted Cruz for goin to [whateverthefuqing] place, when His State was Freezing to death!


----------



## Valwinz (Aug 11, 2021)

Update 
House sergeant at arms just delivered a warrant for Ina Minjarez at her Capitol office. They’re walking around to the offices of all 52 House Dems with warrants delivering them now. #txlege pic.twitter.com/cYtF6CDO60— Morgan O'Hanlon (@mcohanlon) August 11, 2021


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 12, 2021)

Ah, good ol' swagger-instead-of-governing. Dems basically filibustered the bill and the republicans are trying to arrest them rather than even try to address the glaring issues. It's a pretty un-democratic law meant to ensure only certain people are enabled to vote. Very anti-american. I can't imagine texas has a very strong civics class if folks from there think this "law" is anything other than voting manipulation. or maybe they know, but since it benefits them they don't care about american ideals very much?


----------



## Valwinz (Aug 12, 2021)

osaka35 said:


> Ah, good ol' swagger-instead-of-governing. Dems basically filibustered the bill and the republicans are trying to arrest them rather than even try to address the glaring issues. It's a pretty un-democratic law meant to ensure only certain people are enabled to vote. Very anti-american. I can't imagine texas has a very strong civics class if folks from there think this "law" is anything other than voting manipulation. or maybe they know, but since it benefits them they don't care about american ideals very much?


So you find with legislators not doing their job that is to be there to legislate and fleed to other states because they hate the democratic process


----------



## Ibcap (Aug 12, 2021)

osaka35 said:


> or maybe they know, but since it benefits them they don't care about american ideals very much?


This is obviously the case. They didnt care about voting by mail at all, until democrats were disproportionately using it. Then all of the sudden its an affront to democracy and an open door for voter fraud. Whether something is corruption and fraud is entirely dependent on whether it affects their side negatively or not, if situations reversed then theyd be complaining about how unfair it is. Itll be interesting to watch the script flip about the electoral college when texas goes blue and republicans will be all of the sudden in favor of a popular vote.


----------



## Dakitten (Aug 12, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> So you find with legislators not doing their job that is to be there to legislate and fleed to other states because they hate the democratic process


I'm going to unpack this word salad as best I can, and assume that they meant "So you're fine with legislators not doing their job, which is to be there to legislate and not to flee out of the state because they hate the democratic process?", to which I'm pretty sure the answer of most here is... yes. It is in protest to a party in power abusing their authority, at which point they've sworn up to peaceful disobedience. If you've a problem with the lawmakers, feel free to vote them out, but they're serving their constituency with pretty decent approval. At the end of the day, the Republican party has essentially declared war with the Democrats, failing to honour standards and attempt to meet at compromises when brute force can be utilized to bypass them completely. This has created a majority party in many areas that doesn't even get the popular vote in their regions, which sounds pretty undemocratic to me at least!

Also, ffs, as many people keep pointing out and I can verify since I WORK FOR THE REGISTRAR OF VOTERS AND HAVE DONE SO ACROSS SEVERAL STATES, you always need ID to vote in the sense that it is required to register, and your vote is then validated against your previous signatures (either from when you registered or from your dmv records, if available... or both, if you're in California!) and there is no proof of any wide spread fraud. When the DMV gets a notification that someone is deceased, they have to release that information to the RoV to update their records. Sometimes, this falls through the cracks, but never in great enough number to matter, and RARELY does it result in somebody voting for the dead. Ballots are individually traced back to their voter via their envelopes when using mail-in ballots, and as soon as one is collected for a voter, it invalidates all other envelopes for them and they would have to appear in person to issue a challenge, at which point... they'd need ID again. The process is safe, secure, and if you don't care to read about what is actually in the bill, please nibble on your toes quietly elsewhere.


----------



## Valwinz (Aug 12, 2021)

Good news 
Texas Senate Passes Election Reform Bill After Democrat Ends Filibuster


----------



## Valwinz (Aug 12, 2021)

More good news 
#BREAKING: The Texas Supreme Court just halted a Harris County judge’s order that was protecting absent Democrats from arrest warrants. Earlier this week, SCOTX also halted a Travis County judge's order that was shielding the Democrats from arrest. pic.twitter.com/IvZEn0JobK— Election Wizard 🇺🇸 (@ElectionWiz) August 12, 2021


----------



## Dakitten (Aug 12, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> More good news
> https://twitter.com/ElectionWiz/status/1425933496418189316


Only an ignorant sadist could take joy from any of this...


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 13, 2021)

i'm sorry to say this but I CANNOT wait for the world to end not just the US but all governments need to collapse it's good for the natural environment 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

since their fugitives maybe they should book it to the UK where no extradition treaty exist with the US


----------



## rusty shackleford (Aug 13, 2021)

The Dems are just doing what the Republicans did and got away with. 
https://www.oregonlive.com/politics...ave-the-state-to-avoid-climate-bill-vote.html


----------



## Valwinz (Aug 13, 2021)

rusty shackleford said:


> The Dems are just doing what the Republicans did and got away with.
> https://www.oregonlive.com/politics...ave-the-state-to-avoid-climate-bill-vote.html


wrong back them wrong today


----------



## Lacius (Aug 13, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> wrong back them wrong today


Are you having a stroke, or are you a (poor) AI?


----------



## Dakitten (Aug 13, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> wrong back them wrong today



Wrong back then, right today. The Texas law is literally just putting restrictions on who can vote when, where, and how. It adds a whopping one hour to early voting, but takes away drive-up voting (which has no history of voter fraud), puts limitations on mail-in voting (again, no significant findings of voter fraud as a result), outlaws "Souls to the Polls" normal voting time, which is a big draw for coloured voters, continues to uphold the lovely tradition of not being able to register online/via the DMV, and does nothing to increase polling stations in heavily trafficked areas. The purpose of the fking bill was to RESTORE CONFIDENCE IN THE PROCESS, and in this function, it has failed famously. A fair bit of the right doesn't even like this bill there, except for the politically motivated, and if you'll indulge me with a linky, you'll see that Texas has a pretty big democratic base that sees no representation unless they do something drastic. The protest was literally the will of the majority in Texas, so please deep-throat your foot somewhere else.

https://texaspolitics.utexas.edu/se...ndled-each-following-issues-june-2021#overall


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 13, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Wrong back then, right today. The Texas law is literally just putting restrictions on who can vote when, where, and how. It adds a whopping one hour to early voting, but takes away drive-up voting (which has no history of voter fraud), puts limitations on mail-in voting (again, no significant findings of voter fraud as a result), outlaws "Souls to the Polls" normal voting time, which is a big draw for coloured voters, continues to uphold the lovely tradition of not being able to register online/via the DMV, and does nothing to increase polling stations in heavily trafficked areas. The purpose of the fking bill was to RESTORE CONFIDENCE IN THE PROCESS, and in this function, it has failed famously. A fair bit of the right doesn't even like this bill there, except for the politically motivated, and if you'll indulge me with a linky, you'll see that Texas has a pretty big democratic base that sees no representation unless they do something drastic. The protest was literally the will of the majority in Texas, so please deep-throat your foot somewhere else.
> 
> https://texaspolitics.utexas.edu/se...ndled-each-following-issues-june-2021#overall




People that wont enforce immigration laws cannot be trusted to enforce voting laws, behavior has consequences.  This is it, crymoar.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 13, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> People that wont enforce immigration laws cannot be trusted to enforce voting laws, behavior has consequences.  This is it, crymoar.


Yes, and the people who attempted to instate Trump as dictator through violent means can _totally_ be trusted to uphold the pillars of democracy.  /s

Anybody who hates free and fair elections is always welcome to move to Russia.


----------



## Valwinz (Aug 13, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Wrong back then, right today. The Texas law is literally just putting restrictions on who can vote when, where, and how. It adds a whopping one hour to early voting, but takes away drive-up voting (which has no history of voter fraud), puts limitations on mail-in voting (again, no significant findings of voter fraud as a result), outlaws "Souls to the Polls" normal voting time, which is a big draw for coloured voters, continues to uphold the lovely tradition of not being able to register online/via the DMV, and does nothing to increase polling stations in heavily trafficked areas. The purpose of the fking bill was to RESTORE CONFIDENCE IN THE PROCESS, and in this function, it has failed famously. A fair bit of the right doesn't even like this bill there, except for the politically motivated, and if you'll indulge me with a linky, you'll see that Texas has a pretty big democratic base that sees no representation unless they do something drastic. The protest was literally the will of the majority in Texas, so please deep-throat your foot somewhere else.
> 
> https://texaspolitics.utexas.edu/se...ndled-each-following-issues-june-2021#overall


So is only right when dems do it GOT IT


----------



## Dakitten (Aug 13, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> So is only right when dems do it GOT IT



*NEW! *From the makers of ACAB, its ARAB! All Raci- Republicans Are Bad! After destroying decency norms and showing the world how trickle down economics is actually a complete scam that will burn the whole world to ash, the Republican party has devolved into elitist power mongers who play at standing for "Good Christian Values" in one breath, then deprive the majority of representation in a desperate bid to please their corporate sponsors! Backing a corrupt turtle and the world's worst steak salesman, the Republican party has become so terrible that even Foxi and Jimbo would rather call themselves unaffiliated Libertarians than directly stand with their movement!

Seriously though, there is no popular platform left with the Republican party and school books are already dipping it into the tar pits of history. Every time you guys post something, its evil, immoral trash usually sprinkled with falsehoods and outright disdain for the working class. When "shitposting" and "disturbing the echo chamber" are the best defenses to perpetuating this madness for you guys, maybe you should consider throwing in the towel? Just saying~


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 13, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> *NEW! *From the makers of ACAB, its ARAB! All Raci- Republicans Are Bad! After destroying decency norms and showing the world how trickle down economics is actually a complete scam that will burn the whole world to ash, the Republican party has devolved into elitist power mongers who play at standing for "Good Christian Values" in one breath, then deprive the majority of representation in a desperate bid to please their corporate sponsors! Backing a corrupt turtle and the world's worst steak salesman, the Republican party has become so terrible that even Foxi and Jimbo would rather call themselves unaffiliated Libertarians than directly stand with their movement!
> 
> Seriously though, there is no popular platform left with the Republican party and school books are already dipping it into the tar pits of history. Every time you guys post something, its evil, immoral trash usually sprinkled with falsehoods and outright disdain for the working class. When "shitposting" and "disturbing the echo chamber" are the best defenses to perpetuating this madness for you guys, maybe you should consider throwing in the towel? Just saying~



You misspelled welfare recipients and state employees.


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 15, 2021)

*Texas Election Bill Survives Senate Filibuster, Advances To House*

The election bill, SB 1, would eliminate policies implemented during the pandemic that allowed drive-thru and overnight voting and gives partisan poll watchers more rights inside polling and curbside voting locations.

The bill also requires a driver’s license number or the last four digits of their social security number to apply for a mail-in voting ballot and requires verification of citizenship status for voter registration applications.


----------



## Dakitten (Aug 15, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> *Texas Election Bill Survives Senate Filibuster, Advances To House*
> 
> The election bill, SB 1, would eliminate policies implemented during the pandemic that allowed drive-thru and overnight voting and gives partisan poll watchers more rights inside polling and curbside voting locations.
> 
> The bill also requires a driver’s license number or the last four digits of their social security number to apply for a mail-in voting ballot and requires verification of citizenship status for voter registration applications.



Why would you want to celebrate giving PARTISAN POLL WATCHERS more rights? The whole idea of the RoV is to be unbiased, and their methods remove individual identification at the tallying stage, so... if anything this gives more opportunities for shenanigans and data harvesting. Also, to apply for mail-in ballots, why would a drivers license be required if it already needs an social security number and valid in-county address to vote? Seems like it might target folks who run afoul of the debt, er, law so they get fewer chances to find representation. Drive-thru and overnight voting were secure, so... don't get why that would be an issue either. Damn near everything about this bill is just trash designed to punch down at the poor. Maybe it should tackle partisan gerrymandering if it wants to restore voter confidence.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 15, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Why would you want to celebrate giving PARTISAN POLL WATCHERS more rights? The whole idea of the RoV is to be unbiased, and their methods remove individual identification at the tallying stage, so... if anything this gives more opportunities for shenanigans and *data harvesting*. Also, to apply for mail-in ballots, why would a drivers license be required if it already needs an social security number and valid in-county address to vote? Seems like it might target folks who run afoul of the debt, er, law so they get fewer chances to find representation. Drive-thru and overnight voting were secure, so... don't get why that would be an issue either. Damn near everything about this bill is just trash designed to punch down at the poor. Maybe it should tackle partisan gerrymandering if it wants to restore voter confidence.


this right here data harvesting is truly one of the most dangerous ideals your basicly de anonymizing voting tallying which could in turn cause voter intimiation (there has been cases of republicans calling their democratic neighbors and threaten to kill them  if they don't vote for trump in both 2020 and 2016)

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...re-terrorizing-election-workers-idUSKCN2DN14M


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 16, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> this right here data harvesting is truly one of the most dangerous ideals your basicly de anonymizing voting tallying which could in turn cause voter intimiation (there has been cases of republicans calling their democratic neighbors and threaten to kill them  if they don't vote for trump in both 2020 and 2016)
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...re-terrorizing-election-workers-idUSKCN2DN14M



There is no shortage of both sides engaging voter intimidation, people don't need poll access to engage in voter intimidation.  They just have to look at a news story you liked on Social media.  If Facebook knows your preference to feed you an ad, so does everyone else.


----------



## Dakitten (Aug 16, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> There is no shortage of both sides engaging voter intimidation, people don't need poll access to engage in voter intimidation.  They just have to look at a news story you liked on Social media.  If Facebook knows your preference to feed you an ad, so does everyone else.


I know the internet is your whole life and all, but some people (and likely cowards like yourself) don't actually care for harassment at their job sites and polling places. Seeing as the right has a bad habit of being savage idiotic barbarians regarding this sort of thing (just look at the nightmare of Tennessee's mask mandates hearing) and unique blindness to reality, this could easily develop into targeted harassment campaigns without a shred of remorse, empathy, or self reflection... oh, hey Jimbo!


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 16, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> I know the internet is your whole life and all, but some people (and likely cowards like yourself) don't actually care for harassment at their job sites and polling places. Seeing as the right has a bad habit of being savage idiotic barbarians regarding this sort of thing (just look at the nightmare of Tennessee's mask mandates hearing) and unique blindness to reality, this could easily develop into targeted harassment campaigns without a shred of remorse, empathy, or self reflection... oh, hey Jimbo!


Wait a minute now - I was led to believe that mail-in voting was secure and that one has to show proof of identity when requesting a mail-in ballot. What are we upset about - poll watchers having better insight into the procedure (and no means of affecting it, given the fact that they can't handle ballots, they're observers) or the requirement of documentation that proves citizenship, such as Social Security number (and an incomplete number at that) or the state's driver's license? Can you be more specific in regards to how this is an invasion of privacy? The state already has all of that data regardless - it's the state that issued both.


----------

